# Nodak Bound



## DOWNSOUTH (Oct 12, 2005)

Nodak Resident Duck Hunters,
Just wanted to drop you guys a line and let you know that I will be leaving this weekend to travel to your great state or as much as I can cover, hunt, scout in a week. I wanted to let you know that I have been reading this forum for about 4 or 5 months and have come to respect the ethics and tactics that you use and will try to do the same. I grew up and hunting the Arkansas delta region about 1 hr. north of Stuttgart for more than 20+ years and the competition for public hunting is pretty extreme. The weather the last 5 or 6 years has been pretty hard on Arkansas. I hope to tread lightly and enjoy the pothole region


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Have Fun! Hunt Hard!

Let us know if you need help.

Bob


----------



## DOWNSOUTH (Oct 12, 2005)

I appreciate the extended hospitalityand hope to leave it the way I found it but with a few less birds


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

DOWNSOUTH we leave thursday afternoon for Carrington. Good luck. looks like the weather is going to be warm hope that doesn't hurt us to bad.


----------



## Wisc Gold (Oct 13, 2005)

gundogguru said:


> DOWNSOUTH we leave thursday afternoon for Carrington. Good luck. looks like the weather is going to be warm hope that doesn't hurt us to bad.


I am heading out Saturday ealry AM to head to Carrington. Where are you staying gundogguru?


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Me and dlip are leaving tuesday night to go in south eastern nodak for some ducks. My great uncle tells us there's ducks and water everywhere.


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

Have a great trip my buddy and I did on the NR opener...
Its one heck of a place...
shane


----------



## DOWNSOUTH (Oct 12, 2005)

hey guys may be a dumb question but it is relavant question down here. How are the county roads up there I see you got some rain and snow


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I am not sure where you guys are traveling to when you do get up here, but if you make it up by the lawton-langdon area. The roads are fine, we didn't get as much rain/snow as everyone else the roads north of langdon get a little sporty as they got pounded by snow. I guess if you make it up that far let me know as I will be hunting that area as well. If nothing else try to set you up on some good shoots, Let me know. Laters

Shawn :beer:


----------



## BezD (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone Hunting around the Wing area (around Jamestown)? Just wondering if the snow moved the ducks out. I hunt small ponds mostly. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wing area is depleted since the snow...but I guess you never know.


----------



## BezD (Oct 13, 2005)

I will be in Zone 2. Does the rest of the area look the same?


----------



## DOWNSOUTH (Oct 12, 2005)

honkerexpress I appreciate the info and the invite. I think we are going to try the area between Jamestown and Minot for a week. Maybe We won't be stuck for a solid week :-?


----------



## jmar509 (Oct 16, 2005)

downsouth i am from benton, arkansas and am going to the devils lake area on the 20th.


----------

